# Cleveland ohio gun law question!



## ebc85 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello everyone I have a question about the Cleveland Ohio gun laws I am hoping to purchase a firearm real soon because the area I am living in is really turning bad,but I am concerned about the background check I have no criminal record at all, I only was issued a truancy ticket when i was 16 with that being said I am currently receiving ssi for some mental problems which have know been resolved.The mental issues I was having were a little bit of paranoia from smoking marijuana when i was a young adult but i am no longer doing any drugs i was hospitalized for 2 days as a result of the paranoia which was maybe 4 to 5 yrs ago no trouble since then.So i was wondering with me being on ssi hinder me from purchasing a firearm with the background check,is there anyone I could call to find out for sure if i will pass the check??.


thanks any feedback would be highly appreciated

{note the paranoia was not schizophrenia}


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

There are a number of sections in the Ohio Revised Code that may take precedence in this case.

I am no lawyer and do not want to lead you astray.

My suggestion is that you contact the Cuyahoga County Sheriff and ask them for advice. They may save you $55 for the background check.

Good luck.


----------



## ebc85 (Jun 12, 2010)

I had no idea there was a charge for a background check,but i talked to the local atf office today and one agent said it would probably be ok he said disability was not a factor and the time in the hospital was ok because it was not court ordered.but one fbi agent said it would not go through.also i talked to a gun shop owner 2 of them said it would go through one didn't.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

While I'm not 100% sure, I think the $55 fee SaltyDog talked about is to get a CCW permit. I don't recall ever being charged for the mandatory check when I bought something.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

ebc85 said:


> I had no idea there was a charge for a background check,but i talked to the local atf office today and one agent said it would probably be ok he said disability was not a factor and the time in the hospital was ok because it was not court ordered.but one fbi agent said it would not go through.also i talked to a gun shop owner 2 of them said it would go through one didn't.


Id be putting my $$ on the FBI agent!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

thelonerang3r said:


> While I'm not 100% sure, I think the $55 fee SaltyDog talked about is to get a CCW permit. I don't recall ever being charged for the mandatory check when I bought something.


My bad - I thought we were talking a background check for a CCW - No fee for a gun purchase $55 is the fee for acquiring your CCW that you will pay the sheriff and it includes the background check.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

As long as you were not officially adjuticated by the courts to go into a mental hospital, there will be no record of it. The 4473 asks you if you are dependent on any drugs, so you really should be clean and answer all of the questions honestly.


----------



## billy396 (Jan 28, 2012)

Top Gun Supply said:


> As long as you were not officially adjuticated by the courts to go into a mental hospital, there will be no record of it. The 4473 asks you if you are dependent on any drugs, so you really should be clean and answer all of the questions honestly.


Top Gun is correct. You have not been adjuticated mentally incompetent so you have no worry. Just go to your gun store and buy whichever gun you want. The NICS check should go through with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd forget buying a gun, you probably are "red flagged" for your marijuana use. You'd never pass the background check. jmo a co-worker has the same trouble and he can't buy/own any firearm. save your $55.


----------

